# [2x2] EG Table



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here you are.
Let me know of any terrible algs there.

Thanks to Anthony, Dan, and David, Jude, Justin, Rowe, etc for the algs.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 2, 2012)

This probably isnt the place to ask, but what is, EG (CLL, EG1, EG2)? What are the differences and what do they staand for?


----------



## asportking (Jan 2, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> This probably isnt the place to ask, but what is, EG (CLL, EG1, EG2)? What are the differences and what do they staand for?


EG is basically a combination of CLL and Ortega (solve one side, then solve the rest of the cube in one alg). You use CLL for when the bottom layer is solved, EG1 when the bottom layer has two pieces switched adjacently, and EG2 when there's a diagonal swap on the bottom layer.


----------



## NSKuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Some algs I think are better(I use them ):
3rd H EG-2: R' U2 R' F R2 B U2 R U' (Proud of this, because found it myself )

1st Sune EG-1: F' R B2 x' F2 R U'
3rd Sune EG-1: R' F R U2 R U' R' F2 R F' (I think this and yours alg is about the same quality)
4th Sune I would change how it is written: R' U' R *U' y* R' U R' U' R U' R to R' U' R *D'* R' U R' U' R U' R and U2 R2 U' R2 F R' F R2 U' *F2* to U2 R2 U' R2 F R' F R2 U' *B2*(because it's easier to perform B2 from that hand position).
6th Sune CLL: R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2(performs easy)

1st Anti-Sune EG-1: B U' R2 F2 U' F(just one regrip before start)
2nd Anti-Sune EG-1: R U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F(way better)
4th Anti-Sune EG-1: R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F'
5th Anti-Sune CLL: Again, I'd change U y' to D
5th Anti-Sune EG-1: R U R' F' U' (R U R' U')x2
5th Anti-Sune EG-2: F R F' U R2' F' R U' R
6th Anti-Sune EG-1: R U' F2 R U2 R U' F

1st Pi CLL: U' R' F' U' F U' R U R' U R

Oh, why am I doing all this, I'm tired. 
Better find all these and all executions of them on my site: http://nskuber-en.ucoz.ru/index/eg_1/0-5


----------



## Schmidt (Jan 2, 2012)

*u2* R U' R' U R U' R2' F' R F
/\ What is that on a 2x2x2?? Is it the same as a y2??


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 2, 2012)

That's just a typo.
It's a U2.

I'll do an update tonight.


----------



## VeridianoHugo (Jan 3, 2012)

2th T Case is wrong

U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R' instead of U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 *U'* R'


----------



## Egide (Jan 3, 2012)

For CLL H case - R U' R' F U2 R2 F R U' R

For EG1 l use T case - R U' R' U2 R U2 R' F R U' R'
H case - F U' R' F R2 U2 R' U F'

EG2 Pi case - R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F'
another Pi case - F U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F'

all these are sub 1


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 5, 2012)

gracias statue.


----------



## sa11297 (Jan 5, 2012)

looks nice. I will compare the algs I know to these when I have time. (weekend)


----------

